# 

## MoonR

, ,  ,       .        .                .      ,      ,  .  : http://mda.ho.ua

----------


## 23q

.        .

----------


## bvn

...

----------


## 23q

http://mda.poltava.ua/ 
      -    -160    19   (       16    ).     ,   (    100 ),        400 ,       2000-.

----------


## infospacer

> .        .

        ?     -  .      .

----------


## RAMM

> .

   

> 16

          ...

----------


## 23q

*RAMM*, ,      !

----------


## infospacer

*23q*,     19    (    ) - ,    ?
             ,      .       .

----------


## RAMM

> ,      .

  ,  ,     20               ""  ""         2014         ,                     .

----------


## FLY_INTER

*MoonR*,    ,       .       - *4 x  -32*    ,          .    *" "*.         .     -   .    .   

> -    -160

            .  20           ,      .                   ( , ....),        .

----------


## Pentax

,           .    -,  .     .

----------


## 23q

> .

  ?
  [ |  -]
-95
-223
-160
B-1B
B-2 Spirit
B-52H Stratofortress 
  [ |  -]

NGB (Next-Generation Bomber) 
         :
B-52  -160
    ,

----------


## infospacer

> :
> B-52  -160
>     ,

  B-52 -  .    B-1B , ...

----------


## MoonR

> *MoonR*,    ,       .

   ! ,    ,  .        .       : http://mda.id1945.com/ 
    ...

----------

